# Disable warning of temperatures below 37 F



## H2oGreggy (Aug 26, 2013)

I find it annoying that every time I get in the vehicle when the outside temperature is below 37 F that it must warn me. I can already tell it's freaking cold out, and I am a veteran driver who knows I must exercise caution with colder temperatures.

Any one found a way to disable this outside air temperature warning chime?


----------



## luigi524td (Apr 4, 2005)

*Temp warning chime*

The warning chime can either be annoying or a useful alert if your drive occurs during a time of the day or season of the year where sudden cold snaps can cause standing water to freeze on bridges or overpasses.

Encountering one of those on a rainy day when it turns to ice actually catches many drivers by surprise - just look at the surprised looks on their faces :yikes: when they're off the road in a ditch.

Not saying that's you ... but I'd be more likely to want to turn off the seat belt nanny alert (I don't need a reminder for something I do even if I move my car in the driveway!). That's one I know can be coded out. :thumbup:


----------



## H2oGreggy (Aug 26, 2013)

I totally agree with you Luigi, and yes I have too wish to disable the seatbelt Nanny. However as a pilot, I have been trained to constantly monitor outside air temperature & conditions to prevent icing, so the BMW temp Nanny is still annoying to me since I am my own Nanny. 
Thanks for your input though! :thumbup:


----------



## luigi524td (Apr 4, 2005)

*Temp warning chime*

Gotcha!

I'll bet one of the wizards on the coding forum can come up with something ... Like changing the chime to a chorus of "Baby it's cold outside" :rofl:

BTW, the seat belt nanny has already been worked on ... there's a list of "changes/modifications" available there ... check this thread out: http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=693979&highlight=coding


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

The Frost Warning I think it is enabled via S842A Cold-climate version Option Code and can be disabled by FDL Coding Kombi => CC_TEMPERATUR WARNUNG = nicht aktiv.


----------



## PabloStrong (May 17, 2013)

Change CC_Temperaturwarnung from nicht_aktiv to aktiv then the chime does not annoy you when you START your vehicle below a temperature of 37 F but if you're driving and then its going under this temperature, the chime will work anyway.
Just looking for a code to disable this..


----------



## H2oGreggy (Aug 26, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> The Frost Warning I think it is enabled via S842A Cold-climate version Option Code and can be disabled by FDL Coding Kombi => CC_TEMPERATUR WARNUNG = nicht aktiv.


Thanks! Next time I "plug-in", ill give it a look and see. :thumbup:


----------



## riku2 (Apr 13, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> The Frost Warning I think it is enabled via S842A Cold-climate version Option Code and can be disabled by FDL Coding Kombi => CC_TEMPERATUR WARNUNG = nicht aktiv.


That setting won't do it. cold climate version is related to a heating element in the engine air intake system and it gets turned on when it's colder than 2deg. The description in e-sys for that setting is a bit misleading since this setting is not about a "warning" but related to the control of the heating element.

I know it's not that setting for sure. My car gives a warning when the temp drops below 3deg but the CC_TEMPERATUR WARNUNG is set to not active. If you VO code the car for S842A then CC_TEMPERATUR WARNUNG will be set to active (to turn on the air intake heater when it's <2deg). 
But you still get the 3deg warning inside the car whether S842A is fitted or not. My old car had S842A and the new one does not. In either case you get the warning inside the car when the temp drops below 3deg outside.


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

riku2 said:


> That setting won't do it. cold climate version is related to a heating element in the engine air intake system and it gets turned on when it's colder than 2deg. The description in e-sys for that setting is a bit misleading since this setting is not about a "warning" but related to the control of the heating element.
> 
> I know it's not that setting for sure. My car gives a warning when the temp drops below 3deg but the CC_TEMPERATUR WARNUNG is set to not active. If you VO code the car for S842A then CC_TEMPERATUR WARNUNG will be set to active (to turn on the air intake heater when it's <2deg).
> But you still get the 3deg warning inside the car whether S842A is fitted or not. My old car had S842A and the new one does not. In either case you get the warning inside the car when the temp drops below 3deg outside.


CC_TEMPERATUR_WARNUNG has nothing to do with the engine breather heating, which works without coding. Cold climate pack includes engine breather heating, and KOMBI coding CC_TEMPERATUR_WARNUNG -> aktiv.

When CC_TEMPERATUR_WARNUNG is nicht_aktiv, car will alarm about cold weather every time you turn on the car, if outside temperature is +3c or below. Car will also alarm if the temperature drops below +3c while driving. When the parameter is set to aktiv, car will not alarm when you turn it on. It will still alarm if the temperature drops below +3c while driving. So, the parameter is reversed, it must be set to aktiv to prevent warning while starting the car.

After coding CC_TEMPERATUR_WARNUNG -> aktiv, it is sometimes necessary to turn off the car, lock it and let it sleep. After that the annoying alarm during every cold weather start is gone.


----------



## steve1121 (Apr 25, 2015)

ap90500 said:


> CC_TEMPERATUR_WARNUNG has nothing to do with the engine breather heating, which works without coding. Cold climate pack includes engine breather heating, and KOMBI coding CC_TEMPERATUR_WARNUNG -> aktiv.
> 
> When CC_TEMPERATUR_WARNUNG is nicht_aktiv, car will alarm about cold weather every time you turn on the car, if outside temperature is +3c or below. Car will also alarm if the temperature drops below +3c while driving. When the parameter is set to aktiv, car will not alarm when you turn it on. It will still alarm if the temperature drops below +3c while driving. So, the parameter is reversed, it must be set to aktiv to prevent warning while starting the car.
> 
> After coding CC_TEMPERATUR_WARNUNG -> aktiv, it is sometimes necessary to turn off the car, lock it and let it sleep. After that the annoying alarm during every cold weather start is gone.


if the warning can be turned off for when the car is started, then how do u turn the warning off for when you are driving so u dont get the beeping?


----------

